

The 3D art behind America's great engineering projects - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-57383248-52/the-3d-art-behind-americas-great-engineering-projects/

======
jasonkolb
I wonder if they're releasing the 3D models too. Would be pretty cool to load
them into a game engine and say, walk around the space shuttle.

~~~
rickyconnolly
I have done a similar experiment. I pulled the 3D building data from google
earth for a couple of square blocks and importing into a videogame level
editor to create a walkaround simulation.

